# ASUS P5LP-LE drivers [RESOLVED]



## mouseboyx

I have looked everywhere and I cannot find one driver for P5LP-LE motherboard by ASUS its not on the asus website and nowhere else it is a compaq presario sr2180nx i just need the drivers for the sound card and on board Lan I'm using windows xp 

the compaq mobo name is:Leonite-GL8E

Specs:http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00820274&lc=en&cc=id&dlc=en&product=3339276&dest_page=documentIndex


----------



## linderman

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

if your system has Windows VISTA operating sytem (only)

then go here

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lc=en&product=3339276&dest_page=documentIndex


here is where I started from:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lc=en&product=3339276&dest_page=documentIndex


----------



## linderman

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

look on the left hand side of this link

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...lc=en&product=3339276&dest_page=documentIndex



for *software & drivers*


----------



## linderman

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

audio driver (sound)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...oduct=3339276&os=2093&dest_page=documentIndex


----------



## linderman

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...uct=3339276&rule=5616&dest_page=documentIndex


----------



## mouseboyx

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

Thanks for the help but none of this works with windows xp... stupid windows vista


----------



## linderman

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

With XP ??????? that computer was shipped with Vista ?????


there wont be any drivers for XP and the only place you can get drivers for your system is from Compaq they wont have them; becasue they didnt sell any XP system for that set-up 


you have just learned the big benefit to custom building 


goodluck


----------



## mouseboyx

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

ok i got the network card running with some drivers from intell some driver pack with everything in it. problem solved


----------



## linderman

*Re: ASUS P5LP-LE drivers*

Nice find ray:


sorry we couldnt be more help! :sigh:


----------



## Zoopie911

Hi,

Can you share the link where you found the drivers. I have the same issue.

Thanks!


----------



## alex2131

I have the audio and Lan drivers, not sure where I got them, maybe Intel. Still need them?
BTW I need to fix SM Bus controller and Enhanced display drivers, drivers anyone? No intention to hack your post, if still need the audio and lan drivaers let me know.

Alex


----------



## mad dogs

All the chipset/video/audio/raid drivers for this motherboard can be found at the Intel site
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-020683.htm
Hope this helps


----------



## hellian75

I need the lan drivers as well, could someone post a link to where i may get this. thanks.


----------



## JTCollins

Here is an Intel Driver bundle that worked for me on a HP m7760n.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C...exe&agr=Y&ProductID=998&DwnldID=4275&lang=eng

JT


----------



## Evisscerator

I have found a complete set of Drivers for the Asus P5LP-LE systemboard.

The Drivers came from Intel and from RealTek.

The driver set from Intel will be for the D945G** class of systemboard chipsets.

Also, the RealTek ALC888 series audio drivers (which make the audio AWESOME in Windows XP Pro) are easily downloadable.

If anyone wants a set of complete drivers for an HP a1720n with an Asus "Leonite" P5LP-LE systemboard, just email me with your request. I can send them to you in a zip file.

:laugh:


----------



## samsoncch

Hi, Evisscerator

Can u please send me the zip files for the Asus P5LP-LE systemboard all drive to [email protected]. 

I just bought HP Pavilion a6058d Desktop PC i uninstall Vista & install XP.
After reformat i can't install my sound card built in on the motherboards. The error show need sm bus controller drive. i need the smbus controller driver audio before i can install the my sound. Hope yr zip files will help. Hope u will send it to me ASAP.Thanks.


----------



## MaXKilleR

Hi guys,

I got an HP a1740n from work and I've been trying to find a way to get it to activate the ACPI feature in the motherboard (P5LP-LE Leonite) for vista. I thought of maybe updating the bios to the almost identical (spec wise) retail asus board (P5LD2-VM DH), but it looks like the hp modified board has an Award-Phoenix bios and the retail one runs on AMI bios, so I took that as a sign to stop trying to force flash it.

I thought maybe if I install xp mce on it and the Intel Quick Resume Technology Driver, the ACPI will automatically activate in the bios and will allow me to use it when im on vista as well. All I really want is to activate the ACPI, because I found the drivers for vista to use the ACPI as an away mode.

I highly doubt that will work though, because the intel acpi driver can not be found on the hp site (no xp support choice for any pc with this motherboard), so no bios modification will happen (Intel site provides general drivers). The only thing Im relying on is that my desktop is clasified as an Intel Viiv certified PC, so HP will be forced to take action to activate the ACPI if the driver wont work in XP MCE.

God, if I didnt get such a good deal on it I would have returned it already. Stupid HP...Never buying an OEM pc ever again.

What I wanted to ask you guys is if you tried doing anything with ACPI and this motherboard in XP. Any information will help me or reduce the amount of time I spend on trying to get this done.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Sirius B

I have just finished fixing a HP Media Center system for a close friend. It was bought from PC World and I was very surprised at the system.

PC World had not installed the Audio driver for the intregrated sound amongst other things. He had no driver disks, mb manual etc. I went to HP's site to get all the necessary docs & Drivers which I dowmloaded with no problems.

The mb is Asus P5LP-LE Emery2-UL8E. I found them under the product name, i.e media center (model no). I hope this helps.


----------



## Evisscerator

The HP a1720n (Asus P5LP-LE Leonite) systemboard drivers and bios are upgradable and available.

The driver set I collected from Intel D945 chipset series and Realtek ALC888 audio drivers work well. I did also update the bios since it was an older version.

The whole update is 150mb in size on a zip file.

Email me if need these drivers. I have them in a zip file, but they cannot be emailed. We'll have to setup a Windows Live Chat session to transfer them or find a public server to set them out on.

Evisscerator


----------



## Galvanize

God Bless you all for saving me and my job. I bought a Pavillion and it came with vista. I was thinking "hey, I can install xp on here, and keep the company Vista for me self so I don't have to buy it. muhaha..."

Unfortunately, my unethical choice made it so I am not only scrambling for xp drivers, but the HP computers have Vista hard drives that only work for hp computers. I can't copy the file, nor use it for my personal pc. 

Leason learned. Don't buy prebuilt pcs. I still wish I could use the Vista for my home computer. Funny thing is, that I could never copy over the old HD either. Seems to be protected. I actually had to buy a new hd to put xp on. 

Again, thank you all for those links. You are life savers. HP and Microsoft, you both stink. If we buy the product we should be able to do with it what we want. Stop trying to control the world one pc at a time!


----------



## Aldren84

Evisscerator,
I have a Pavilion a1740n that, like alot of people, installed WinXP onto it...
Do you think you can email me that .zip file with the driver bundle to me?
That would help me soo much!!
Heres my email, *****
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## greekmidget

Hello Evisscerator,

I have just bought a Pavilion a1720n just realize that there`s no support for XP, Vista came pre-installed, I didn't think I was this bad, very discouraged with vista after only 2 hours.
Do you think you can email me the driver bundle ? or post the links ?

That would help me soo much!!

Here's my email : ********

Thanks alot for your help!


----------



## shaban

Evisscerator said:


> I have found a complete set of Drivers for the Asus P5LP-LE systemboard.
> 
> The Drivers came from Intel and from RealTek.
> 
> The driver set from Intel will be for the D945G** class of systemboard chipsets.
> 
> Also, the RealTek ALC888 series audio drivers (which make the audio AWESOME in Windows XP Pro) are easily downloadable.
> 
> If anyone wants a set of complete drivers for an HP a1720n with an Asus "Leonite" P5LP-LE systemboard, just email me with your request. I can send them to you in a zip file.
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## shaban

Can u e-mail or send the links to me for the drivers for the Asus leonite p6lp-le, I would greatly appreciate it. My e-mail is ***********


----------



## newbi

HI~Evisscerator,
I just got a Pavilion a1740n that, like most of the people, installed WinXP onto it..
Do you think you can email me the drivers?
Thank you for your help!!

********


----------



## intermaster

There you go....
Drivers for Chipset, VGA, Ethernet.

ASUS P5LP-LE for XP.
Windows Vista Sucks.

Download


----------



## tommylovejohn

yes, can you send the zip file to *******. I　ｈａｖｅ　ＨＰ　ａ６１５７ｃ　ｗｉｔｈ　ｔｈｅ　P5LP-LE　ｍｏｔｈｅｒｂｏａｒｄ．　Ｉam planning to wipe it and install XP, just collecting all the drivers first. Thanks！


----------



## Deleted090308

This thread has been hijacked too many times and is now closed.


----------

